# '12 malibu wheels on '11 cruze



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Check the bolt pattern!!! Most GM cars have the 5X115 bolt pattern The Cruze has 5X105. If the do fit let us know. I have been looking for a suitable replacement for my steel wheels and I know the Malibu has some nice wheels. I have not checked the bolt pattern yet. I just did a quick search and I think the Malibu is 5X110 so no they will not fit Go figure!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

No, wrong bolt pattern


----------



## Bgerk68 (Aug 14, 2011)

There are a few places out there that can make a 5x105 to 5x110 adapter, only thing I'm not sure of is how far out it will push the wheel between the spacer and offset. My wife has a 2011 Malibu LTZ, I like the wheelit came with and wanted to powder coat a set black keeping with the "stock looking" theme for my version of an SS Cruze.


----------

